# polaris office



## robvaldy (Apr 26, 2012)

hey fellas im running aokp on my prime and could really use polaris office apk.Thanks


----------



## gunz.jones (Jul 10, 2011)

robvaldy said:


> hey fellas im running aokp on my prime and could really use polaris office apk.Thanks


May not install. Use Kingsoft Office. It's free and works very well.

Edit: Here is the official site. http://www.kingsoftstore.com/kingsoft-office-android.html

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## jermaine151 (Aug 26, 2011)

I haven't been able to make Polaris work with AOKP, without having an ugly watermark that says it's not supported.


----------

